# myostatin blockers



## Biker

anyone used them? are they worth the money? Do they work?

The particular one I have in mind is the Biotest one, in theory and certainly in animal tests blocking myostatin causes a great muscle increase, but do the human versions work?


----------



## Lorian

Biker said:


> anyone used them? are they worth the money? Do they work?
> 
> The particular one I have in mind is the Biotest one, in theory and certainly in animal tests blocking myostatin causes a great muscle increase, but do the human versions work?


I havent used them personally due to cost - but if I was then I would choose Biotest Myostat as well.

We do have one customer that religiously buys 2-boxes every couple of months and believes they are working for him.



L


----------



## damagedgoods

From what I have read there is a lot to be said for muscle mass increase when Myosatin is blocked - but so far all the research has been on mice that have been bread to haev a particular genetic sequence to prevent the protein being syntyhisied. THere is a 5year old boy in germany who also has this genetic mutation, and he is said to exhibit signs of having much greater muscle mass, Flex wheeler is also said to have this trait.

At present there are no drugs that are available that will 'block' myosatin, although they are being developed. so I don't knwo how effective supplements are at acheiving this. In fact I'd be so bold as to say that co's that claim to block myosatin are likely to be talking S.H.I.T. as if they could then there woudl be a big demand in the medical industry to treat patients with degenerative disorders such as muscular dstropy. Although if any of you do find a supplement that does in fact do this let me know!


----------



## damagedgoods

here is the article about that boy:

Doctors discover a toddler muscle man

DailyCamera.com ^ | 6/23/04 | Linda A. Johnson

Posted on 06/23/2004 2:49:50 PM PDT by LibWhacker

Somewhere in Germany is a baby Superman, born in Berlin with bulging arm and leg muscles. Not yet 5, he can hold seven-pound weights with arms extended, something many adults cannot do. He has muscles twice the size of other kids his age and half their body fat.

DNA testing showed why: The boy has a genetic mutation that boosts muscle growth.

The discovery, reported in Thursday's New England Journal of Medicine, represents the first documented human case of such a mutation.

Many scientists believe the find could eventually lead to drugs for treating people with muscular dystrophy and other muscle-destroying conditions. And athletes would almost surely want to get their hands on such a drug and use it like steroids to bulk up.

The boy's mutant DNA segment was found to block production of a protein called myostatin that limits muscle growth. The news comes seven years after researchers at Johns Hopkins University in Baltimore created buff "mighty mice" by "turning off" the gene that directs cells to produce myostatin.

"Now we can say that myostatin acts the same way in humans as in animals," said the boy's physician, Dr. Markus Schuelke, a professor in the child neurology department at Charite/University Medical Center Berlin. "We can apply that knowledge to humans, including trial therapies for muscular dystrophy."

Given the huge potential market for such drugs, researchers at universities and pharmaceutical companies already are trying to find a way to limit the amount and activity of myostatin in the body. Wyeth has just begun human tests of a genetically engineered antibody designed to neutralize myostatin.

Dr. Lou Kunkel, director of the genomics program at Boston Children's Hospital and professor of pediatrics and genetics at Harvard Medical School, said success is possible within several years.

"Just decreasing this protein by 20, 30, 50 percent can have a profound effect on muscle bulk," said Kunkel, who is among the doctors participating in the Wyeth research.

Muscular dystrophy is the world's most common genetic disease. There is no cure and the most common form, Duchenne's, usually kills before adulthood. The few treatments being tried to slow its progression have serious side effects.

Muscle wasting also is common in the elderly and patients with diseases such as cancer and AIDS.

"If you could find a way to block myostatin activity, you might slow the wasting process," said Dr. Se-Jin Lee, the Johns Hopkins professor whose team created the "mighty mice."

Lee said he believes a myostatin blocker also could suppress fat accumulation and thus thwart the development of diabetes. Lee and Johns Hopkins would receive royalties for any myostatin-blocking drug made by Wyeth.

Dr. Eric Hoffman, director of Children's National Medical Center's Research Center for Genetic Medicine, said he believes a muscular dystrophy cure will be found, but he is unsure whether it will be a myostatin-blocking drug, another treatment or a combination, because about a dozen genes have some effect on muscles.

He said a mystotatin-blocking drug could help other groups of people, including astronauts and others who lose muscle mass during long stints in zero gravity or when immobilized by illness or a broken limb.

Researchers would not disclose the German boy's identity but said he was born to a somewhat muscular mother, a 24-year-old former professional sprinter. Her brother and three other close male relatives all were unusually strong, with one of them a construction worker able to unload heavy curbstones by hand.

In the mother, one copy of the gene is mutated and the other is normal; the boy has two mutated copies. One almost definitely came from his father, but no information about him has been disclosed. The mutation is very rare in people.

The boy is healthy now, but doctors worry he could eventually suffer heart or other health problems.

In the past few years, scientists have seen great potential in myostatin-blocking strategies.

Internet marketers have been hawking "myostatin-blocking" supplements to bodybuilders, though doctors say the products are useless and perhaps dangerous.

Some researchers are trying to turn off the myostatin gene in chickens to produce more meat per bird. And several breeds of cattle have natural variations in the gene that, aided by selective breeding, give them far more muscle and less fat than other steer.


----------



## damagedgoods

This is a picture of a belgian bull with the myosatin gene mutation.


----------



## Greyphantom

Now thats alot of beef...


----------



## hackskii

That looks wild. Deformed.

Look at those traps


----------



## Musclehed

That kid providing all goes well will take the p.i.s.s. at the 2020 olympics, many new records


----------



## John

hackskii said:


> That looks wild. Deformed.
> 
> Look at those traps


Look at the front delt:eek: , thats incredible. Do you think if we ate him there would be any chance? , nah prob not


----------



## BSF James

Blocking myostatin undoubtedly leads to massive muscle growth. However, whether it can be done with blue-green algae (the compound in the myostatin blockers) is not really known for sure. More research needs to be done.


----------



## BSF James

damagedgoods said:


> In fact I'd be so bold as to say that co's that claim to block myosatin are likely to be talking S.H.I.T. as if they could then there woudl be a big demand in the medical industry to treat patients with degenerative disorders such as muscular dstropy


One of my uni projects was on MD and I looked into the work being done to bind myostatin as a possible treatment. They have succeeded in mice but arent even close to humans yet. In mice it took injections directly into the stomach if I remember correctly. They aim to test on dogs next, then monkeys, then humans. Its more difficult the bigger the animal because the immune system is stronger.

With regards to the myostatin blocking supplements, its not 'impossible' that they work, but would be a truly amazing discovery if they do. I'm suprised that the scientists involved in looking myostatin manipulation havent tested them yet and found out for definite if they work or not. Personally to be honest I think its unlikely that a supplement company have triumped where the pharmaceutical industry hasnt given the difference in research funds, but you never know.


----------



## winger

That picture of a belgian bull with the myosatin gene mutation looks so crazy. Here is a pick of the boy.


----------



## hackskii

Bump for anyone with any more information on this.


----------



## SD

Is the Myostatin blocker selective? I mean if it allowed cardiac muscle to continue growing unchecked that would be dangerous surely.

Found this web page http://www.ast-ss.com/research/cribb/articles/myostatin_3-22-02.asp

Looks like they think its a scam anywho.

SD


----------



## winger

Once again nice post SportDr!


----------



## BSF James

I stand by my original post (more than 2 years ago) - they didnt work and didnt stand the test of time. It was naive really to ever think that simple blue green algae could do what even the pharmaceutical giants havent managed to do yet in humans.

Oh and Paul Cribb is always right! I really recommend people read his section on the AST site.

On a side note, I carried on browsing the AST site for a bit after reading the link and found the latest blog post - http://www.ast-ss.com/blog/ - an interesting piece about a scam product called HeightMax that claimed to increase height believe it or not!


----------



## Tatyana

I have been doing some research on myostatin blockers for my molecular diagnostics class.

There is a drug in clinical trials right now, however, it is a monoclonal antibody directed against the myostatin receptor, effectively stopping myostatin from binding to the muscle cell and sending that cascade of cytoplasmic protein signals to the nucleus to tell the cell to stop growing or making actin of myosin or however it is muscle cells grow (the exact mechanism is still not known).

The trials are being done on people with muscle wasting diseases, such as Duchenne muscular dystrophy.

I am at uni now, but I will post the name of the company and the drug later.

Otherwise, the 'herbal' myostatin blockers, it is a bit dubious as to their efficacy, and as silent Bob has stated, more research does need to be done to actually KNOW it works.

x

x

x

T


----------



## hackskii

Thanks SD SB and T for the posts.

I knew if I brought this post back to life id get more info on it.

Really appreciate that guys.

Well, seems two years and not much has changed.

Maybe I will bump this post in another two years......lol


----------



## SD

LMFAO Hacks,

I didnt notice it was 2 years old FFS! :bounce:

SD


----------



## winger

SportDr said:


> LMFAO Hacks,
> 
> I didnt notice it was 2 years old FFS! :bounce:
> 
> SD


It was 2 years since SD posted, dont pick on the guy ok!


----------



## hackskii

Ok, it was 2 years almost to the day


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Ok, it was 2 years almost to the day


2 years to the day and your still gay! :smoke:


----------



## SD

winger said:


> 2 years to the day and your still gay! :smoke:


And still looking for a sugar daddy wingman 

SD


----------



## winger

SportDr said:


> And still looking for a sugar daddy wingman
> 
> SD


Look no further. :smoke:


----------



## corbuk

any more info on this ?


----------



## Tall

corbuk said:


> any more info on this ?


Corb - A supp company will not beat a pharma company to the market with a myostatin blocker that works...


----------



## Joshua

SportDr said:


> Is the Myostatin blocker selective? I mean if it allowed cardiac muscle to continue growing unchecked that would be dangerous surely.
> 
> SD


Yes.

Myocardium should not be affected as differentiation to cardiomyocytes is not inhibited by myostatin, but regulated via another TGFb pathway [ Ref: PMID 18047832 ].

J


----------



## corbuk

ino, but I'm wondering if the pharma company has got anything.....ino I prop would take it.

Would you ?


----------



## Tall

corbuk said:


> ino, but I'm wondering if the pharma company has got anything.....ino I prop would take it.
> 
> Would you ?


Have you tried eating and training...?


----------



## Joshua

> I am at uni now, but I will post the name of the company and the drug later.


Wyeth pharmaceuticals? They announced in March that they were discontinuing introduction of MYO-029 ( antibodies ).

J


----------



## stow

Interesting thread and it won't die for sure, but lets be honest, if the supps industry was more regulated then companies wouldn't be selling products like this and making such remarkable claims.

Should keep tabs on the German kid though, out of interest.


----------



## rooty

damagedgoods said:


> This is a picture of a belgian bull with the myosatin gene mutation.


needs to work on the calfs abit haha


----------



## winger

rooty said:


> needs to work on the calfs abit haha


LOL


----------



## SD

Joshua said:


> Yes.
> 
> Myocardium should not be affected as differentiation to cardiomyocytes is not inhibited by myostatin, but regulated via another TGFb pathway [ Ref: PMID 18047832 ].
> 
> J


Wow 2 years to get that answer, that has to be a record hasnt it??

SD


----------



## corbuk

Actually, I have been doing some research on the subject and found another promising compound: Scientists have found that by injecting activin type 2b receptor (ACVR2B) it supresses myostatin production without altering the gene itself. This approach is perferred because the increase in muscle size is temporary and can be regulated by altering dosages.

The research comes from (Current Opinion Clinical Nutrition Metabolic Care, 11: 422-427, 2008).


----------



## Joshua

SportDr said:


> Wow 2 years to get that answer, that has to be a record hasnt it??
> 
> SD


Whoops - I didn't see the date on this. :whistling:

J


----------



## thevoice

I think there will be something on the market within the next 5-10 years thats very effective. You would have thought more companies would be trying to go after this as it could be used in so many situations that would benfit people.


----------



## winger

Joshua said:


> Whoops - I didn't see the date on this. :whistling:
> 
> J


I am glad you bumped the thread mate, lots of info. 

Corbuk and Joshua nice info guys.


----------



## anabolic ant

rooty said:


> needs to work on the calfs abit haha


has nobody noticed the muscle overblown around this cows glutes...or he has a very sore asssss!!!!!!

sh*t...that just dont look right...i mean ablown up massive pro bodybuilder looks cool...but this cow...looks like some orrible a*sehole gave him a shot of sust too many or GH for show!!!!!

damn...amazing but a little too much,do you think,for a bull cow?


----------



## winger

anabolic ant said:


> has nobody noticed the muscle overblown around this cows glutes...or he has a very sore asssss!!!!!!
> 
> sh*t...that just dont look right...i mean ablown up massive pro bodybuilder looks cool...but this cow...looks like some orrible a*sehole gave him a shot of sust too many or GH for show!!!!!
> 
> damn...amazing but a little too much,do you think,for a bull cow?


I love the fact the bull walks around like that without pulling massive amounts of weights.

The magic bullet?

This is the next generation weather you want it or not. Freak sells, just like big tits....lol


----------



## SD

anabolic ant said:


> has nobody noticed the muscle overblown around this cows glutes...or he has a very sore asssss!!!!!!
> 
> sh*t...that just dont look right...i mean ablown up massive pro bodybuilder looks cool...but this cow...looks like some orrible a*sehole gave him a shot of sust too many or GH for show!!!!!
> 
> damn...amazing but a little too much,do you think,for a bull cow?


Wonder what he tastes like? 

SD


----------



## TaintedSoul

anabolic ant said:


> *has nobody noticed the muscle overblown around this cows glutes...or he has a very sore asssss!!!!!!*
> 
> sh*t...that just dont look right...i mean ablown up massive pro bodybuilder looks cool...but this cow...looks like some orrible a*sehole gave him a shot of sust too many or GH for show!!!!!
> 
> damn...amazing but a little too much,do you think,for a bull cow?


He has a bad case of hemroids.


----------



## winger

joshnow said:


> bump


Let's just say that they do have a drug to block myostatin, would you take it?


----------



## Joshua

joshnow said:


> hell yeah, this suppossedly inhibits myostatin, the science seems logically based behind the product to temporarly reduce myostatin levels.
> 
> http://www.myot12.com/myo-t12-momentum-continues


Before you get your hopes up, there are lots of things that affect myostatin and MyoD1, including eating a meal!

There is a big difference between the effect from temporary reductions such as a meal, and that of the lifelong effect from being myostatin null organisms such as the cow and mouse models whose pictures circulate the internet.

In addition the advert uses very heavily loaded language dressed up as science, even with concerns about the potential from people abusing their product and becoming too big.

J


----------



## MincedMuscle

Ya. More regulation. That's just what we need  . Just pay attention only to the supps that prove themselves. **** govt. regulation. Love to know if acvr2b really works though. Worth the bleeding gums and shnozz if it does!


----------



## theBEAST2002

something i've been scouring the tiniternet for a while atm.


----------

